# Roll roofing?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Still trying to find a relatively inexpensive way to roof the barn addition. It has OSB and tarps for now. 

Anyone used rolled roofing before? It seems really....cheap, but if it would last for a year or two it's not very expensive.
We'd of course buy a roll of felt to put down under it.

Where it's at it's just too hard to consider doing shingles. 

So any thoughts on rolled roofing would be appreciated


----------



## Farmgirl675 (Oct 21, 2010)

We have rolled roofing on our garage, it has been there for about 20 years. It does require some maintenance, tar on seems and nailheads to prevent leakage. The major drawback we found is that with all the expanding and contracting from temp changes it seems to pull up the nails.....in a bad storm a few yaers ago the wind actually peeled the roofing back off 1/2 the garage (nice thing is you just put down new tar and roll back into place and renail and reseal). We also went to using ring-shank nails to stop them from pulling out....so far so good. In my opinion it would be fine for the barn, should last a long time if maintained.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much I appreciate your reply  I think we may end up trying it, I am going to talk to my husband when he gets home from work and see what he thinks. Where the barn addition is at it doesn't get the brunt of the wind/storms <eastside of the barn>. Autumn will be here soon and it'll be hard to get a lot of this done, so we need to get in gear and get it done!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

With my original 10x16, we had an OSB roof with felt/tar paper over it then used the gritted roof paper over that....working with it on a warm day is best because it softens enough to handle easily. Using roof tar on the seams as well as the eaves really helps with the waterproofing, you can get the tar in caulk tubes, easier to work with than a bucket and putty knife. Be sure to eztend the roofing a good 4-6 inches beyond the edge of the wood to help prevent water from wicking back up under.

Mine never leaked in the 10 years before we added on and added a metal roof over the entire 16x18....it's a good and economical roof material and much easier to use than individual shingles.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thank you Liz! I know myself I am sold on the idea  It's a 16'x about 8' addition on the eastside of the barn, there are trees, and seems the wind doesn't get too brutal on this side. I am tired of looking at the tarps up there, and they are starting to leak.


----------

